# I asked a girl for her number and got turned down.



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

didn't kill myself and she didn't call me ugly so I guess this is something positive.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Never ever ask a lady her age!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice job.  And kudos to her, for not being mean about it, giving you a fake number or something like that.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep. Try again on another girl tomorrow


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Great job! It's hard to put yourself out there.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

So how you do it? What's the secret?


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

congrats!
1 down, 6,999,999,999 to go


----------



## 123destiny (Feb 28, 2013)

How do you eat an elephant?

One bit at a time. 

Keep moving.

Jon


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

One less rejection away from finding the girl of your dreams.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Well done you. Nothing wrong with that, just to make an attempt is what counts. You survived it and you can do it again!


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats, man. You're braver than I.
Just keep trying.


----------



## Ickery (Feb 27, 2013)

I usually try not to romance random people at a store...
I'm the type of person who values romance after a friendship...


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

saltyleaf said:


> congrats!
> 1 down, 6,999,999,999 to go


Are you suggesting that the population of Earth doubles or OP will turn gay?


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

good job dude.Anytime you do it and don't get all worked up about rejection it's a VICTORY! It takes balls to ask a girl out and you did it.Even if she was a jerk it's still a victory just the same.Keep at it.


----------



## chameleon persona (Mar 20, 2013)

wish i had your courage, far too terrifying for me! ive just had to accept that i am and always will be alone


----------



## Aries33 (Sep 22, 2011)

there will be others, glad you have that confidence to even approach a girl


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Arthur Pendragon said:


> Are you suggesting that the population of Earth doubles or OP will turn gay?


lol ok half of that :roll


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

Wait, so the world didn't end? lol good job.


----------



## Zinc (Mar 20, 2013)

saltyleaf said:


> congrats!
> 1 down, 6,999,999,999 to go


i loled, wish my mentality was like that though!


----------



## Sarcasm (Mar 22, 2013)

**

As a girl, no one has ever even asked for my number... so yeah. But hey, have faith. Not all girls are mean. Someday, there will be a girl who doesn't care about anything other than who you are. And she will give you her number.


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Congratz bro!

Keep it up. 

I'd rather be denied the number than having it given to me even if she doesn't like me. You know like giving it out of pity.


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland (Mar 6, 2013)

Congratulations on gaining the courage to ask. Keep on going, you'll eventually find one who will be more than happy to go out with you.


----------



## Lassitude (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats on having the courage to actually try 
It's lovely to hear of someone making the first move (I'm assuming you're male?)


----------



## stookified (Sep 15, 2012)

congrats takes cojones, and even socially adept people get turned so don't feel bad! Wish had your courage.


----------



## undercover latino (Feb 18, 2010)

you shouldn't see this as a failure.. but rather as a step towards improving your skills!


----------



## muse11 (Mar 25, 2013)

every single day I hear" I won't give you my number" and I like that. That means that I will meet another girl, a get the number It is very normal to get reject it happens to me often


----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)

This may sound crazy, but keep trying. She may be concerned that you're only after one thing: which is sex. I'm going to ask a girl out on Wednesday. I'm expecting her to say 'no'. If she does, I'll keep trying until the police show up on my doorstep or she goes as far as to get a restraining order against me. Don't get me wrong, I'm not going to "stalk" her. I'm just going to show her I'm the real deal. Cause God knows, women have a tendency to choose the worst "men".


----------



## ChrisJ (Mar 18, 2013)

Well done dude, i'm super good looking (joke) and i get turned down too.

We all have our types and its nothing to do with how good looking the person is (ever been attracted to someone and not known why cos they weren't particulary pretty?). Its biological mate - nothing you can do about it and therefore no need to take it personally.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

the cheat said:


> Nice job.  And kudos to her, for not being mean about it, giving you a fake number or something like that.


Or getting a number that doesn't have the area code, and the local one is wrong. Lol


----------

